

Old-Model TVs Are So Toxic, You Can't Give 'Em Away. Literally. - cwan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/09/18/AR2009091803711.html

======
ojbyrne
Random aside (and probably an indicator that I'm an old fogie). It's
impressive that newspapers will use drug-originated phrases like "buzz kill"
(last sentence). I think it's progress, of sorts.

------
baran
Yea old TVs and CRT Monitors...

